# Stanford Fall 2011 - Nov. 13 (Cube-A-Palooza 6: The Big Twist)



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2011)

We've been waiting to announce because we thought our room was not confirmed... until we found out today that it actually has been confirmed for Nov. 13. So much for announcing two months in advance this time. 

Anyhow, we have yet to handle WCA confirmation and planning details (Ravi will be taking on more responsibilities, and organizing "The Big Twist"), but for anyone in California: You can almost surely assume there will be a Stanford competition on Sunday, Nov. 13, 2011.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 28, 2011)

"The Big Twist". Hmmm...
Sounds interesting. It's too bad you couldn't make it a week later.  Even then, I probably couldn't make it. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 28, 2011)

YES. I sure hope I can go. It's the day after a marching band competition, and I'll probably be exhausted if/when I'm there xD


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 29, 2011)

YAY! Hmmm the Big Twist? That sounds interesting.


----------



## Riley (Sep 29, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> YES. I sure hope I can go. It's the day after a marching band competition, and I'll probably be exhausted if/when I'm there xD


 
The Little Big Game?

And aw man, I can't go, orchestra dress rehearsal and performance. Hopefully I'll be able to make the Berkeley one.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2011)

Riley said:


> The Little Big Game?
> 
> And aw man, I can't go, orchestra dress rehearsal and performance. Hopefully I'll be able to make the Berkeley one.


 
No, James Logan. xD


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool I have an excuse to skip a band concert! Hope to see the event on the WCA soon!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 3, 2011)

It's official: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=StanfordFall2011


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 3, 2011)

When I saw skewb, I though this competition would be host the first official skewb event. That'd be cool.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 3, 2011)

Now that there's Skewb, I reeeeeeally wanna go. But only time will tell.


----------



## BlackStahli (Nov 2, 2011)

It's gonna be my first comp 
Hope I don't screw up my ao5s


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 3, 2011)

I'mma prereg =3


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 3, 2011)

What is the best way to get there from Berkeley?


----------



## Weston (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone have shock oil that they would be willing to sell?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2011)

Weston said:


> Does anyone have shock oil that they would be willing to sell?


 
I'll bring mine I have two weights


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 13, 2011)

Weston said:


> Does anyone have shock oil that they would be willing to sell?


I have some Traxxas 50k weight if you want to try that.


----------



## Weston (Nov 14, 2011)

I've still only beaten Jfly once lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm, I still have absolutely no idea why this was was my only decent solve of the day.






Scramble: D B' R' F' R' B2 U' L2 F' D' F D R2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2

Solution:
z2 y' D R L F' //Cross
R U2' R2' U' R //F2L 1
U2' L U L2' U' L U' L //F2L 2
U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 3
U r U r' U2 M' U M //ELS
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R //CLS
R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U l' U R' //PLL


Jeremy also had a 9.91 for this scramble.


----------

